# TVGuardian Support



## aardwolf (Sep 7, 2007)

TVGuardian has a software technology that reads the closed captioning data, mutes out the sound, and displays an alternative on the screen. For instance, converting more harsh words to "jerk" or "fool".

According to their official Facebook page, they're about to announce a strategic alliance with a popular Satellite TV provider (they haven't revealed which one.)

TiVo should really offer this option... It would basically be a feature that could be "unlocked" by paying an activation fee to TVGuardian. I know several parents who would jump at the chance to use it.


----------

